# kira..



## mstori

my old gerbil died in the night 
totally gutted but at least she is with her sisters now..
had been rattling her cage each time i walked past.. she normally would pop her head out then come see what i had for her 
after about 6 times of her not coming out her sleeping area, i started to realise it probs wasnt good, and not sure how i didnt notice, but she had been lying in the corner 

RIP Kira, love you and miss you already.. 

why do we always lose a few together! :confused5:

need to change my sig now im 3 less ((sobs))


----------



## jill3

So sorry for your loss.
R.I.P Kira and scamper freely at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## katie200

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) sorry for ya loss hun


----------



## Ingrid25

im so sorry for your loss.
run free at rainbow bridge Kiraxx


----------

